# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si te ndaj hardiskun ne dy partitione ne Ubuntu 10.04 ??

## florieconomy

Pershendetje !

Mund te me thote njeri saktesisht si te ndaj hardiskun ne dy partitione C dhe D, ne nje sistem me 
ubuntu 10.04.

Faleminderit

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Me GParted.

Fillimisht *bëji një kopjeruajtje* krejt sistemit! Po qe se shkon ters diçka, të kesh mundësi të rikthesh sistemin si e kishe para se të tallej tersi.
Më pas, GParted të lejon të ripërmasosh ndarjen ekzistuese, që të bësh vend për ndarjen e re. Pasi ta kesh kryer edhe këtë hap, krijo ndarjen e re që doje. Në fund, zbatoji krejt ndryshimet që bëre (kliko mbi zërin Apply All Operations).

Nuk di nëse GParted është pjesë e instalimit bazë të Ubuntu 10.04 a jo. Po qe se nuk e ka: sudo apt-get GParted. Ose instaloje përmes Synaptic-ut.

Të priftë e mbara!

----------


## Force-Intruder

Mos u merr me particionim nqs nuk je i sigurte se e di saktesiht cfare ben. Megjithese gparted e ben te lehte particionimin konfirgurimi i dualboot eshte gje qe kerkon nje fare njohurie.
Nese do te eksperimentosh nuk ka problem por nqs ke merak per te dhenat, bej nje imazh te hdd edhe jepja nje eksperti te ta beje.

----------


## BB_ose_bb

Si thua për një këshillim pa e trembur? Një këshillim që vetëm t'i vërë në dukje nevojën e të qenit të matur, por pa ia bërë gogol. Pa i shpifur fantazmën e "ekspertit".

Ka gjasa të pakta që pyetja e postimit fillestar të ketë të bëjë me nevoja për _dual booting_. Shumica e distrove tashmë e realizon këtë pa pasur nevojë për ndërhyrje të përdoruesit që po instalon. Ndaj edhe kjo anë nuk shtron probleme të pakapërcyeshme.

E vetmja ekspertizë që i duhet dikujt në këtë rast është të kuptojë gjuhën nën të cilën përdor GParted. Ruajtja paraprake e të dhënave që dikush ka në kompjuter duhet konsideruar praktikë fillestarësh rutinë. E kam të zorshme ta klasifikoj si "ekspertizë".

----------


## Kermilli

> Pershendetje !
> 
> Mund te me thote njeri saktesisht si te ndaj hardiskun ne dy partitione C dhe D, ne nje sistem me 
> ubuntu 10.04.
> 
> Faleminderit


Nqs me degjon mua , instalo Virtual Box, dhe instaloje ubuntu atje dhe je ne rregull,
Nqs se je fillestar ne Linux ver me mire ndonje version me te thjeshte. Linux Mint pershembull

----------

